# سؤال عن spark arrestor في سيارات ديزل وبترول



## rak4ever (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني اخواتي 
انا ابحث عن spark arrestor في سيارات ديزل وبترول 

المعروف لدى الجميع ان spark arrestor في سيارات ديزل فقط ولكن في سيارات البترول لا تستخدم ونظرا لاني اعمل في شركة نفط فان السيارات بصفة يعتبر مصدر لل ignition 


فاذا حد عنده معلومات يخبرنا وجزاكم الله خيرا 


اخوكم


----------



## she_hab2005 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ال Spark arrestor بيعمل على تفريغ اى سبارك يخرج من الأله
بالنسبه للسيارات عموما اى كان غرضها سواء ديزل او نفط بيكون مصدر ال spark فين؟
بيكون فى فتحة العادم بمعنى اثناء إدارة المحرك ممكن تخرج شراره من الشكمان مثل (سيارات السباق الى نشاهدها فى الافلام ) فيتم وضع شبكه على فتحة العادم لتفريغ اى شرارة ممكن تخرج من فتحة العادم لان سيارات الديزل والنفط بتكون متواجده فى اماكن كلاس 1 زون 0
ياعنى خطر من الدرجه الاولى فممكن تكون السياره مصدر اشتعال


----------



## safety113 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

لا تستخدم اي جهاز Spark arrestor بدون شهادة فحص معتمدة
فمبدا هذا الجهاز بسيط جدا
حيث يتكون من ثلاث طبقات من الشبك بينها فواصل فراغية
وضعت داخل انبوب العادم مع التفاف داخل جهاز Spark arrestor لاجبار الشرر على عدم الخروج الى الخطرة
يوجد منه بالاسواق مع شهادات كفالة
عليك زيارة بعض المواقع ومنها
www.spark-arrestor.com
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-spark-arrestor.htm
وهنا دليل: http://www.fs.fed.us/fire/prev_ed/spark/sag-index.html

ارجو ان اكون قد ساعدتك


----------



## علي الحميد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شخصياً لم أفهم المطلوب من السؤال هل المطلوب شركات تصم\نيع أم شرح لعمل الـspark arrestor

عموماً لا اعرف ان هناك مطفئ شرارة (<< مادري الترجمة صح أو لا) لسيارت البنزين لسبب بسيط أن هناك spark plusg أو منتجات شرارة في محرك البنزين لا يمكن إطفاؤه وبالتالي فيصبح إطفاء الشرارة في العادم ليس ذا فائدة في حال وجود شرارة في المحرك... 

هذا ما اعرفه وهذا ما نطبقه حيث يمنع منعاً باتاً استخدام سيارات البنزين في منطاق النفط والديزل والبنزين...


----------



## safety113 (1 يناير 2010)

السيد علي
المقصود هو منع الشرر من الخروج من العادم / الاشكمان / وليس داخل المحرك
عموما المحركات الانفجارية التي تعمل بالبنزين يمنع دخولها نهائيا الى الزون0 و 1 والزون 2 بسبب شرر البوجي او شمعة الاحتراق


----------



## علي الحميد (1 يناير 2010)

الأخ safet113

بالضبط هذا ما أردت توضيحه للأخ rak4ever وهو أنه لا يمكن استخدام مطفئ الشرارة مع سيارات البترول (البنزين) بسبب وجود منتج الشرارة أو السبارك بلق في المحرك ...


----------

